# Umrichter ACS550-01-012A-4 kleineren Motor anschließen?



## röhrengertl (28 August 2011)

Hallo, ich hab da mal eine Frage zu obigen Frequenzumrichter!
Kann ich da einen kleineren Motor also ca. 1,5kW anschließen, oder bekomme ich da Probleme? Der Umrichter ist für 4kW ausgelegt.

Danke im voraus, Gruß Gerhard


----------



## c-teg74 (28 August 2011)

Hallo Gerhard,

ich kenne jetzt diesen Umrichter Typen nicht direkt. Sollte aber kein Problem sein. Nur Werte im Umrichter auf den Motor anpassen. Und läuft...

Gruß Carsten


----------



## röhrengertl (28 August 2011)

*Daten des Umrichters*

Hallo Carsten,

ich war auch fleißig, und hab hier die Daten des Umrichter´s:

Da steht:

Motornennstrom liegt
innerhalb dieses Bereichs:
0.2…2.0 · I2hd
(I2hd = Überlaststrom)

I2hd beträgt bei diesem Umrichter 8,8 A

nun dann 0,2 * 8,8 = 1,76 A

1,76 A * 400 V = 704 W =0,704 KW

Ein paar SPS´ler werden sich jetzt totlachen  ich hoffe die Rechnung stimmt!

also dürfte es keine Probleme geben! Frequenz kann ich ja am Umrichter einstellen! Ich muß noch dazu sagen das der Motor ohne Antrieb läuft und ich diesen nur zum testen benutze! Leider arbeite ich immer an einem bereits bestehenden System und ich habe noch nie Hardwaremäßig einen Motor berechnet etc.

Ich habe den Umrichter bei 1..2..3.. bekommen Neu!!! mit Bedienpanel und den Profibusadapter hatte ich schon aus einer anderen Auktion! Alles zusammen für unter 220€, das war ein Schnäppchen!

Gruß Gerhard


----------



## Tigerente1974 (31 August 2011)

Der Umrichter kann das sicher. Mir fällt dazu noch ein, dass Du Dir ggf. mal den Parameter "Stromgrenze" ansehen solltest. Bei SEW ist das z.B. eine Vorgabe in %, allerdings bezieht sich der Parameter auf den UMRICHTER-Nennstrom und nicht auf den des Motors. Das muss dann evt. berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## doctorVLT (28 September 2011)

Wenn´´s noch nicht erledigt ist......denk auch dass es gehen sollte.
Wenn Angeben aus Handbuch stimmen  dürfte sogat bis 0,75 bzw. fast 0,55 kW möglich sein.

Meistens sind es ca. 4 Abstufungen wo Motoren sauber programmierbar sind. Hintergrund sind die Einhaltung der technischen Daten....vor allem wg Mess- und Regelgenauigkeit....Stromwandertoleranzen usw.

Gib dann mal ne Info....just for info


----------

